# What Did This Bottle Hold?



## JustGlass (Dec 20, 2009)

I picked up this nice colored Rumford Chemical Works bottle for a few bucks today. Ive seen a number of these in the past years but never purchased any because they usually were over priced, stained ,chipped or weak color. I couldn't resist this one in mint condition, super nice color, and very affordable. Can anyone tell me what these bottles held? The base of this bottle has a patent date of March 10,1868. Does anyone have a picture of a early example Rumford close to that patent date?


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 20, 2009)

base


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is this
 Rumford Chemical Works, 1852-1892 - .4 lin. ft. [inventory] 
 Letters from George F. Wilson make up the bulk of this sub-series and are arranged chronologically.ï¿½ George F. Wilson co-founded the Rumford Chemical Works and took care of the business of operating the company.ï¿½ Methods of manufacture, development of new products and markets for new products are among the subjects discussed in this correspondence.ï¿½ The Rumford Chemical Works produced Horsfordï¿½s chemical inventions.ï¿½ Among the products manufactured and sold were Horsfordï¿½s yeast powder, baking powder and cream of tartar used in baking; acid-phosphate used for indigestion; and anti-chlorine used as a bleaching agent.


----------



## farmerdan (Dec 20, 2009)

wow,  I was about to post that same bottle but you beat me to it! thanks! I think mine's a bit newer, but the same nice teal color. same size too i think.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 20, 2009)

Awww nutz... I was just about to say what farmerdan said.. this place... it will make a well man unwell! []


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 20, 2009)

Going by your reply it appears that this bottle could of held ingredence for preparing food. or been a medicine, or a cleanning agent which I guess would be a poison. Any guess which one? Im leanning toward the poison side. I havn't seen alot of med bottles of this color and its shape doesn't look food to me.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 20, 2009)

A whole lottta BS!  Baking soda, that is.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2009)

The classic teal Rumfords bottle held "Acid Phosphate" ,one spoon of this powder was mixed with cold water and sugar to make a lemon-lime type drink which was to be taken for nervous exaustion etc....So actually it was a medicine or Tonic....The original bottles were aqua,.but they switched to teal to "hide" a calcification which tool place and looked unattractive...It didn't affect the performance of the product though....An added benefit was increased sales due to the more attractive bottle.[]                                         Joe

 P.S. They did also make baking powder and baking yeast...Diff. bottle though.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 21, 2009)

> P.S. They did also make baking powder


 
 Still do, I believe Joe...


 R


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Here ya go.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/fb.asp?m=30730&key=rumford


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 21, 2009)

Great Info. Thats what I like about this bottle site you throw out a question and it's pretty much a sure thing that you will get it answered. Most bottles Ive seen I can usually get a good idear what catagory they belong in but I always run accross a couple that make me wonder. Here's another one that I was told could be glue, shoe polish, or ink. What did it hold?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it held a lonely child... how big is it??


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 22, 2009)

Real big ! Oh you mean the bottle. Three inches tall


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello JustGlass,

 Mucilage, I do believe. Have a look at this one. I like the psyhedelically sick ones.

Happy New Year


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree that it was mucilage, most of the ink type looking bottles with that same sheared lip treatment were glue. Here`s a picture of a Bixby that I have that is the same shape but with just a label, it still has the aplicator closure that fits over the sheared lip. Looks like yours will look nice once it gets a bath.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 8, 2010)

Here`s a couple other labelled mucilages with the same lip.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2010)

Great labels Bill.


----------

